# ما هي الدورات التدريبية وبرامج الكمبيوتر المؤهلة لمهندس الميكاترونكس



## فتوح (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا
جئناكم لنأخذ من معرفكم وعلومكم
زادكم الله علما وتقى
فتحنا موضوع في الملتقى العام اسمه" دردشة .... على المصطبة" حيث نشرب الشاي ندردش مع بعضنا البعض في امورنا عامة وكان النقاش الأخير حول كيفية حصول الخريج على عمل وكيف يؤهل نفسه لذلك" وطبعا لابد للمهندس من دورات وبرامج كمبيوتر كل في تخصصه
ويقول المولى عز وجل 
فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ(سورة النحل (43)، وسورة الأنبياء آية (7))
فجئناكم اهل العلم والاختصاص 
والسؤال هو ما هي الدورات التدريبية العامة والدورات التدريبية الأكثر تخصصا 
وبرامج الكمبيوتر العامة والبرامج التخصصية 
وان أمكن ذكر درجة اهميتها فبماذا يبدأ من باب الأولى فالأولى
التي لابد لمهندسي الميكاترونكس الحصول عليها ليعد نفسه اعدادا جيدا

رابط موضوع الدردشة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t163478-68.html#post1377310
اتمنى مشاركتكم مع شرب الشاي على المصطبة
خاصة ان ورقة العمل لم ننتهي منها بعد فلا تحرمونا انسكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
​


----------



## زرقة السماء (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ...

أخ فتوح اتمنى مشاركتكم و لكن الموضوع يحتاج الى متابعة دائمة امر على الموضوع من فترة الى اخرى ،،
الموضوع رائع و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ..

انا لم ادخل سوق العمل بعد و لكن من خلال التدريب اكتسبت خبرة لا بأس بها.

بالطبع الميكاترونكس تخصص من الميكانيكا و لكن فيه الكثير من المواضيع الملحقة بهندسة الكهرباء و هذه لمشاركة تلخص تخصص الميكاترونكس بشكل مبسط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/post1279169-12.html

أهم المسارات التى يدرها طالب الميكاترونكس موجودة على الرابط اسفله:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/post1294802-13.html


الدورات التدريبة بعد التخرج تعتمد على العمل وهي تختلف من شركة الى اخرى و من مهندس الى اخر ،، فمهندس الميكاترونكس قد يعمل في جانب يزيد علية الطابع الميكانيكي فيحتاج الى دورات في الميكانيكا و قد يعمل في مجال قد يزيد علية الطابع الكهرباء فيحتاج الى دورات اكثر في الكهرباء .. و بالمثل لبقية التخصصات 

في اغلب الشركات و المصانع ( أو قل كلها تقريبا ) تقوم المؤسسات باعطاء المهندس الجديد دورات مكثفة في مجالها و تجعلة تحت الاشراف مدة معينة حتى يتم تثبيته و هكذا و خلال هه المدة يستطيع المهندس الناشئ تعلم الكثير ( و انتم اعلم منى بهذا )

البرامج و الدورات بعد التدريب لا خبرة لي بها و لكن في فترة الدراسة يحتاج الطالب الى الكثير و منها :

الماتلاب matlab
سوليد ورك solidwork
اوتوكاد autocad 
سيم 20 sim20 برنامج للمحاكاة 

و هنالك الكثير ساحاول تذكرها و ادراجها لاحقا ان شاء الله


----------



## فتوح (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشرفتنا زرقة السماء بارك الله فيكِ وأجزل لك العطاء 
واراك ذكرتي اربع يدرسها الطالب لاحتياجه كثيرا لها وفي انتظار باقي ما وعدتي به
ومعظم تخصصاتنا الهندسية كما اشرتي تتنوع بعد التخرج على حسب المجال الذي نعمل به
ولكن هناك دورات وبرامج في كل تخصص هندسي تزيد من مهارات وقدرات المهندس وتجعل فرصه في الحصول على عمل والنجاح فيه اكبر
بمعنى هناك دورات وبرامج عامة لكل قسم
وقسم المياترونكس اكيد له ما يخصه في ذلك
شاكر لك تعاونك وفي انتظار باقي اخواننا
وكل عام وانتم بخير
وبالنسبة لموضوع المصطبة فهناك تلخيص مستمر لآخر ما وصلنا له حتى يتمكن الجميع من المتابعة وان ادوا بعض اعمالهم وعادوا
فلا تحرمينا من شربك للشاي واحضار ما لذ وطاب معكِ​


----------



## زرقة السماء (29 نوفمبر 2009)

هذه البرامج الموجودة في ثلث قسم الميكاترونكس و هي من لبرامج المفيدة لمهندسي الميكاترونكس :

*
[FONT=&quot]PicBasic Pro Compiler For Pic Microcontroller[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t17002.html

[FONT=&quot]ارجوكم ساعدوني في برنامج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] wonderware intouch[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t23554.html

[FONT=&quot]أخبار الإصدار الجديد من[/FONT][FONT=&quot] SolidWorks 2007[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t24431.html

[FONT=&quot]برنامج المحاكاة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Sim-20[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25764.html

[FONT=&quot]برنامج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Circuit Maker[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25765.html

[FONT=&quot]من يعرف برنامج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Ansys [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يدخل رجاء محتاج مساعدة[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t26146.html

[FONT=&quot]برنامج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Siemens Simatic Step7[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t31323.html

[FONT=&quot]برامج محاكاة الواقع[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t31464.html

[FONT=&quot]Ansys Tutorials[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t41296.html

[FONT=&quot]حصريا!!!كتاب تعليم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Autocad 2007 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]من[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Autodesk[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t46844.html[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]PLC Simulator: Trysim[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t47496.html

[FONT=&quot]Plc[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t49516.html

[FONT=&quot]برنامج لحساب قيم المقاومات[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t51504.html

[FONT=&quot]mobile robot with fuzzy[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t52665.html

[FONT=&quot]smartdraw-2007[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t52853.html

[FONT=&quot]LOGO PLC simulator program v5.0[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t43329.html

[FONT=&quot]Cpld[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t43856.html*


----------



## mohammed jawad (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
من ضمن معاناتي في موضوع البحث عن دورات تفيدني و مراكز و اكاديميات
احب ان اخبر جميع طلبة الهندسة و المهندسين الجدد
ان هناك اكاديمية الدولفين في الاردن
تعطي دورات في 
MATLAB
و
masterCAM/CNC software
و
autoCAD
وغيرها الكثير 
و رقم الاكاديمية
هو 06/5536656
و
06/5536657
ويارب تعم الفائدة للجميع
واكيد هناك الكثير من الاكاديميات التي تعطي هذه الدورات التي تخص مهندس الميكاترونيكس و ان شاء الله سوف اخبركم اول بأول عنها
وان شاء الله تكون مشاركتي فيها فائدة لكم يااااااااااااارب


----------



## زرقة السماء (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*
-Electrical circuit design and simulate software (PSpice software)
-Design logical circuit ( logicWork software)


-Design lesson for software program using:
1.Adobe Captivate 3
2.Macromedia Captivate
-[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]
Mechanical simulation software:
1.SolidWork.
2.Adam
-[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]
Engineering drawing and drawing software :
1.SolidWork
2.AutoCAD 2008


-Mathematical software:
1.MATLAB
2.Maple


-Programming language:
1.C programming Language
2.C++ programming Language
3.Java programming Language
4.A simply programming Language
*


----------



## ماهر عيون (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله جهود مميزه ولكن نريد تفاعل اكبر للاستقرار على قائمه نهائيه بالبرامج والدورات التى يجب على مهندس الميكاترونكس ان يجيدها ويتعامل معها


----------

